# Step7 WinCC Nebenbeschäftigung



## Farinin (21 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Nebenbeschäftigung als Projetktierungshilfe für WinCC, WinCC Flexibel oder Step7.
Wenn ihr Hilfe braucht Variablen und Alarme anzulegen, Bilder zu erstellen bzw ganze Projekte vorzubereiten, dann kann ich euch sicherlich helfen.

Zu meiner Person:
arbeite seit 5 Jahren als SPS Techniker mit WinCC, Step7, Eplan und Co.

Wer Interesse hat sollte mir ein PN schicken. Danke


----------



## SPS_Neuling (21 Juli 2009)

*Projektierungshilfe*

Hallo Farinin,

bietest du eventuell auch einen WinCC flexible Crash Kurs an? Also so eine Art Einführung wie man ein schnell und einfach ein Projekt erstellt. Die Siemens Ausbildungsunterlagen sind dazu doch recht umfangreich


----------



## Farinin (23 Juli 2009)

Hallo SPS_Neuling,
leider kann ich dir nicht helfen, da ich noch nie als Dozent gearbeitet habe. Sorry


----------



## marlob (23 Juli 2009)

Farinin schrieb:


> Hallo SPS_Neuling,
> leider kann ich dir nicht helfen, da ich noch nie als Dozent gearbeitet habe. Sorry


Das wäre doch die Gelegenheit, da mal mit anzufangen ;-)


----------



## Farinin (31 August 2009)

Hallo,
da ich immer noch an einer Nebenbeschäftigung interessiert bin, möchte ich Thread nochmal wieder aufwärmen.

Wie geagt sollte es Interesse geben, melde Sie sich bitte per PN.


----------



## paula23 (4 September 2009)

Wie sieht es aus mit Scripten und Berechnungen mit VBA oder C mit WinCC ???


----------



## Farinin (7 September 2009)

Hallo.
In unseren Projekten findet sich derzeit ein bunter Mix aus C und VBS Scripten. Ich persönlich arbeite am liebsten mit VBS aber je nach Anforderung auch mit C. Zudem habe ich gute VBA Erfahrung unter EXCEL und Co.


----------



## Farinin (14 November 2009)

Moin, moin.
Da ich derzeit wieder mehr Zeit habe, möchte ich mein Angebot an alle Interessierten erneuern und hoffe dass ich die ein oder andere Anfrage erhalte!


----------

